# Home Protection Handgun



## will927 (Sep 1, 2009)

I am looking to get a handgun for home protection as there has been a few break ins lately. my only handgun experience is a .40 Glock(not mine) years ago and can handle it fine but i want my wife to be able to use it if i am away. I have done some reading online and it seems that 9mm and .38special do not have too bad of a recoil. any suggestions on what round would be best? I am not too concerned on whether it is a revolver or semi-auto and am open to any an all suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

As you will see in the ever growing pile of similar posts check out as many different handguns as you can. If you know a range that rents even better. Find what gits your hand then you are most the way there. You can think about caliber later. But is has to fit *you*. Otherwise it's just a liability.

Here's some links to other posts that might help you too.
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14198

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20925

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20497

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20285

There are more but this should get you started. If you have a specific question about one particular handgun please post it. I'm sure someone will have the info you need :smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Devilsjohnson

:smt1099


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

will927 said:


> I have done some reading online and it seems that 9mm and .38special do not have too bad of a recoil. any suggestions on what round would be best?


It's not just the cartridge that determines recoil. The weight of the handgun is a great factor in the amount of recoil that you would experience. Full-house .357 magnums in a scandium J-frame is painful for most people, but a pussycat in a 6" steel Python. And too, most people can easily handle the commonly used defense calibers once they receive proper training and gain experience. My wife can shoot all our .38's, .357's, 9mm's and .45's without problems. The only thing she doesn't like to shoot is my Kel-Tec P3AT. It's caliber is less powerful than 9mm, but it has quite a snap to it because the pistol is so light.

There is no "best" round either when it comes to the commonly used self-defense rounds. OK - there is a best - and that best is the one that you can shoot the best. A .40S&W is a pretty good defense round, but if it's too snappy for you and you don't shoot it well, then it would not be a best for you.

At this point, the best advice I could give would be to recommend that you find a local range that rents handguns and try out a bunch. Get familiar with types of actions and the different calibers. Over time, you will find out what type of handgun you would like. There are literally hundreds of different handguns that are suitable for defense purposes.


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

i've always been one for a shotgun for home defense, but then again your wife may not handle the blast of a 12ga too well , so your right a handgun may be in order, but oh ppl ask, handguns arnt great for homes because they penitrate walls, and its hard to hit your target........another problem, what to do what to do :-D go to a gunsmith, ask to to look at a taurus judge :-D what is this some say, its a long barreled revolver, a pistol......chambered in .410 shotgun :-D less recoil, less size, all the same dead :-D


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

will927 said:


> ... I have done some reading online and it seems that 9mm and .38special do not have too bad of a recoil. any suggestions on what round would be best? I am not too concerned on whether it is a revolver or semi-auto and am open to any an all suggestions. Thanks!


Actually I think your emphasis should be on the type of gun and not the caliber. Your concern should be in whether you choose a revolver or semi-auto.

Since you and your wife are novices and will share the gun, you need to find a gun that you can both handle and are comfortable with. Caliber is irrelevant. You both need to go to the range and try on different types of guns. If necessary, I would let her choose the gun she handles the best, and you should adapt.

If you decided to go with 38 Special but find that you and your wife handle a semi-auto best, good luck. Not many semi-autos shoot 38 Special. And if you decide to go with 9mm but your wife prefers a revolver, not too many of those around either.

Find the proper platform, and the caliber will take care of itself.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Ditto to what James NM said; decide on type of handgun first, then worry about caliber. If you predetermine the type or manufacturer, you'll probably end up disappointed.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Handgun vs Carbine*

I saw a TV Gun Show (forgot the name) where several types of round were tested for drywall penetration if you miss the BG. As I recall, .45 ACP, .9MM. .38 Special, 12 GA shotgun and a .223 were tested fired through five walls, each wall consisted of 2"x4" walls, 1/2" drywall both sides no insulation. 

Shots were from a fairly close distance and guess what, the .223 had the least penetration of all rounds!

So, if recoil is a concern, over penetration is aways a concern if you miss, then perhaps an AR-15 may work out, an alternate to look at. Easy to shoot, no recoil, can add lights and other items for your benefit, and more likely to hit the BG than a pistol when you are on high alert. The disadvantage is going around corners the BG could grab it, but if a BG comes in your home, call the police and lock yourself in your bedroom, move away from the door, and wait. No need to go searching through your house at night after you have just awakened.

I know this is a handgun forum, but it should be mentioned.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would say being a beginner and wanting something for home defense.

My list would be (1.)Glock 19 (2.)SA XD9mm (3.) S&W M&P9c


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

In a semi auto I would not go to anything small than a 9mm round.
I a wheel gun I would recommend a .357 mag which can also shoot the lighter recoiling 38 special ammo.


----------

